# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Comment monter un "Serveur Tcp" pour receptionner des paquets de client wp7 en tcp ?

## middle6

Bonjour, cela fais un moment que j'essaie de savoir comment monter un serveur tcp sur mon "Windows Server 2008" . Depuis la sortie du support socket tcp/udp sur Windows phone on trouve beaucoup de "sample",exemple ou autre mais seulement du ct client (depuis le smartphone lui mme) .
Et moi j'aimerais savoir quelle est la faon de monter le cote serveur...Afin de pouvoir li une connexion entre mon wp et le serv.
J'ai beau cherch sur Google "how make tcp Server","comment monter Server tcp c# " etc... Sans rsultat ou avec des classes a dl mais aucune vrai explication officiel ..(sauf sur linux server) dommage.
Et surtout que faut il crer comme nouveau projet sur Visual studio ?

Encore mille merci d'avance pour vos rponses..
Je ne suis qu'un tudiant ignare en la matire :'(

Mehdi bugnard
(middle)

----------


## middle6

voici un exemple finallement trouve sur le web. Est-ce correct? 
Si oui je ne comprend pas quand sommes nous cens appel cette mthode pour rcuprer les donnes reu en tcp..car effectivement cela n'est pas un event donc cela ne devrait pas se lancer tout seul.



```

```

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour

Mais pourquoi veux tu crer ta propre rception Tcp au lieu d'utiliser WCF ?

----------


## middle6

Car il me faudrait crer une connexion d'coute envoie de donnes et rception en permanence pour un style de jeux "connect" en multi .
Vu le nombre de requte a excut je pensais que c'tait surement le meilleur moyen ?! Ou pas...

----------


## middle6

Heyy re les geek's !
J'ai finalement rsolu mon problme tout seul en galrant quelques jours..
A noter que si vous fates tourner votre serveur "UDP" ou autres sur un windows Server 2008 R2 vrifi bien qu'il laisse passer les paquets udp (ICMP..)  ouvrir dans le par-feu.
Comme je suis gentil , je suis revenu poster pour les prochains galriens:

CODE CLIENT UDP


```

```


CODE SERVER UDP (Avec quelques ajouts de ma parts pour grer quelque commande de base) voir class rajoutes


```

```

Class Player


```

```

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Attention! UDP != ICMP ce sont deux protocoles diffrents!
Pour ton jeux WP7, si ca t'intresse, j'ai fait une confrence aux Microsoft TechDays sur des jeux multi-supports: un jour sur WP7 qui collabore en temps rel avec un joueur PC. La confrence sera bientot disponible (cf ma signature) sur le site des TechDays ainsi que le code source sur codeplex  ::):

----------


## middle6

Mhh ok intressant dis donc !
Dommage j'tais bien au techdays 2012  paris mais n'ai pas pu suivre cette vnement (snif). Jtais cependant prsent au dveloppement de jeux xna sur windows ou il prsentait  la fin la libraire "D.A.R.E" pour xna.

Merci beaucoup pour votre rponse cela m'intresse grandement ^^.
En gros ai-je utilis la bonne voie pour change de donne entre machine pour du multijoueur avec socket client-server UDP ?
Je l'espre lol sinon go recommencez  zro  :8O: 

PS:je ne trouve pas le lien de cette source sur codeplex .Possible de me 'linker' u lien ?

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

http://sogames.codeplex.com/ mais pour le moment il n'y a pas encore les sources (peut tre ce weekend).

----------


## middle6

Ok merci pour le lien ! J'etais en train de parcourir votre blog . Sympa.

En fait vous ne m'avez pas encore repondu si j'etais sur la bonne voie.



> En gros ai-je utilis la bonne voie pour change de donne entre machine pour du multijoueur avec socket client-server UDP ?

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Ok merci pour le lien ! J'etais en train de parcourir votre blog . Sympa.


Merci! Faudrait que je le mette  jour plus souvent et notamment avec l'actu des Tech'Days




> En fait vous ne m'avez pas encore repondu si j'etais sur la bonne voie.


Pour les jeux multijoueurs, le UDP est effectivement la solution  privilgier. Aprs pour l'envoi des donnes, il y a des solutions plus optimales que faire un String.Format (utiliser une srialisation binaire notammment).

----------


## middle6

Ok merci beaucoup .Je vai suivre sa de prs

----------

